# Line CLearance Certification



## UnityArborist (Oct 14, 2010)

Has anybody out there received the Utility Specialist cert. from the ISA? It says on the ISA site the it does not qualify you to work around energized lines. 
 
Where can I get the training for working around energized lines? OSHA? Somewhere else I would like to be able to focus my search.


----------



## heromaker (Oct 14, 2010)

*I have a Utility Specialist Cert*

Hi,Yah I was wondering the same thing I have a Utility Specialist Arborist Cert. But you have to become line clearance certified to get closer than 10' of energized high tension power lines. The only way I am aware of getting certified is to work for a company that has a Utility contract and get trained buy a quailified line clearance climber, you would be a trainee until you train under him. I write work for Davey's Utility tree crews and I asked a foreman if I could climb and get quailified, I have been climbing for 20years. He said he would if he could but since it's a Union contract I would have to work my way up and pull brush for 5years or so, no thanks been there done that for Dad since I could walk. If there is another way I want to know because I could market myself to restore trees nailed by utility trimmers.


----------



## lxt (Oct 14, 2010)

There is no way other than working under a qualified/certified line clearance trimmer (that I know of) thats why I think the utility cert through ISA is fools gold!

you will have to hire on through a bargaining unit (union) & enter the apprenticeship.....working your way up & then you will have to make it through the 90 day probation period before you will be considered for the cert.

The unions have this wrapped up pretty good, due to the fact the JATC(joint apprenticeship training committee) sits on the board for most department of labor & industry within the states! the LCTT Cert through the unions is a state/federal type of certification....depending on your state!

tree trimmers use to be considered migrant farm workers by the Dept of L & I, Unions changed that......for the good i`d like to think...BUT, now obtaining that cert.? The road goes through your local union hall!!



Good Luck,


LXT....................


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.tcia.org/Public/product_ehap.htm

This is all the qualifications that I'm aware of that you need. Seems to work for us anyway.

Unions are a double edge sword, and for what they are worth, I'm sure glad that there is an alternative.

There are plenty of non union utility tree service companies out there that work for non union cooperative electric companies that would put you to work yesterday, not dragging brush all the time either. You'd get your experience for sure.

PM me if you want to climb around power. You might have to travel for awhile, but there is no shortage of year round work for a 20 year climber.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 14, 2010)

If you look down in the employment forum you'll see that Asplundh is looking for utility help in the portland area. It's a union gig, but you might get a gaff in the door.


----------



## TonyX3M (Oct 14, 2010)

Come over here (Estonia - even when limbs touching the line- hack it away -you can be a HO and still do it- pretty much you risk only your own life - and btw- utility co. DON'T HAVE to trim trees which are on private property - thats a homeowners duty!!!) [common sense says whoever made that law was pretty much drunk or on something stronger]
:monkey:


----------



## UnityArborist (Oct 14, 2010)

I own my on Company as a Sole Proprietorship. My interest in getting the cert is a new acquaintance who works for Davey doing utility in the area told me they have more work then they can handle, and none of other private tree companies around have the line clearance cert. He said that he could get me a bunch of removal work if I got the proper training.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 14, 2010)

The employer certifes that the employee is qualified to work around electric wires based on experience, training and knowledge. This includes EHAP training, First-aid / CPR, aerial rescue and more. EHAP includes hazard recognition, minimum approach distance, specialized pruning/rigging techniques, tools, etc. ISA Utility certification only says you have the knowledge to pass the test, but you have to have line clearance experience to take it.


----------



## lxt (Oct 14, 2010)

Depends on your state, in PA...EHAP dont mean crap!!! & it shouldnt, honestly you need to work around power not read about it!

a good LCTT apprenticeship union/non-union will provide you the classroom time & field time, where im at you are required to have 2000 classroom hours & minimum 18 months training time under a certified/qualified line clearance tree trimmer!

Ehap...I cant stand that, what a complete BS smoke n mirrors giving of false knowledge moneygrab crap!! here the employer doesnt certify you, the department of labor & industry certify you! 

just find a line clearance company & train with them, no EHAP course  or utility specialist cert through ISA is gonna do anything for you, your first time up 60 ft & removing minor overhang.....yeah try & recall what the EHAP manual said at that particular time, LOL Ive seen guys from ACRT come out & think they`re gonna dazzle me with their talent......its a little different than back at the ranch.......I love watching them suit up, run up the tree & then BAM....uh oh , they turn pale, you can smell the fear...oh it delights me!

well..... then I gotta climb up or bucket in and talk em through it, I ask em...what did your book say? after stuttering for a minute or two they spit out something that doesnt apply, well give that a try, I`ll watch!! LMFAO

point is: the best training you will get is from a fellow Line trimmer along with classroom fundamentals....but no ehap or isa is gonna do it for ya!



LXT.................


----------



## RAG66 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well said. I do not do line clearance and will not. It is for the Power Co. Any of my customers need it I tell them to call the Power Co. and they can usualy get the work done free. The Power Co. told me I could do it if I wanted to, however it is illegal to get within 15 feet. Hmmm, law and high voltage? Stay away....


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 14, 2010)

UnityArborist said:


> I own my on Company as a Sole Proprietorship. My interest in getting the cert is a new acquaintance who works for Davey doing utility in the area told me they have more work then they can handle, and none of other private tree companies around have the line clearance cert. He said that he could get me a bunch of removal work if I got the proper training.


I worked for Davey doing utility work for years and I can tell you would most likely have to go trough the utility company's vegetation maintenance division before you could even bid on the work.....but I could be wrong.......

and as lxt stated, the best and or pretty much the only way is to get the cert while working for a company and it takes 18 months training to get it....


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 16, 2010)

lxt said:


> Depends on your state, in PA...EHAP dont mean crap!!! & it shouldnt, honestly you need to work around power not read about it!



Who said anything about just reading about it?



> a good LCTT apprenticeship union/non-union will provide you the classroom time & field time, where im at you are required to have 2000 classroom hours & minimum 18 months training time under a certified/qualified line clearance tree trimmer!



Sounds like overkill, 2000 hours of spoon feeding, but I can see where some might need that kind of thing to make sure they get it.




> Ehap...I cant stand that, what a complete BS smoke n mirrors giving of false knowledge moneygrab crap!! here the employer doesnt certify you, the department of labor & industry certify you!



What's false about it? How is it any more or less a money grab than anything else? Your way is free? If OHSA recognizes it, how is it _complete_ BS? (Disclaimer: I'm not an OHSA devotee per se)



> just find a line clearance company & train with them, no EHAP course  or utility specialist cert through ISA is gonna do anything for you, your first time up 60 ft & removing minor overhang.....yeah try & recall what the EHAP manual said at that particular time, LOL Ive seen guys from ACRT come out & think they`re gonna dazzle me with their talent......its a little different than back at the ranch.......I love watching them suit up, run up the tree & then BAM....uh oh , they turn pale, you can smell the fear...oh it delights me!



Do you even know what the tcia website states about ehap? No one is suggesting he just needs to read a manual. That isn't what it is all about. What, you never picked up a manual or book in 2000 hours of classroom? I'll venture to bet that there are more than a few line clearance companies that incorporate EHAP. Seems to have worked for me, but hey, it's not really rocket science. 



> well..... then I gotta climb up or bucket in and talk em through it, I ask em...what did your book say? after stuttering for a minute or two they spit out something that doesnt apply, well give that a try, I`ll watch!! LMFAO



I fail to see the humor. So you get some cheap laughs from acrt rookies, congrats. You'd let someone do something around power that wasn't right, sit back, watch, and laugh? Seems to me you must have been dazing through some of those 2000 hours of classroom work, or you’re maniacal. Perhaps both, certainly doesn't say much for your training or character.



> point is: the best training you will get is from a fellow Line trimmer along with classroom fundamentals....but no ehap or isa is gonna do it for ya!



I beg to differ, especially in light of what I'm reading here, one can grasp fundamentals outside of someone's classroom from different sources and be just as well off. I guess part of the lesson here is, be careful who you get. They just might have a superiority complex flawlessly seasoned with delinquency.

Unity Arborist,

I'd ask your Davey man what is required, not everywhere is overrun with this kind of nonsense. If an EHAP program will suffice, and since you'd be the employer, I can't see why you couldn't hire an experienced utility arborist that is EHAP qualified to help facilitate that program for you and your employees.


----------



## treeseer (Oct 16, 2010)

RAG66 said:


> ...it is illegal to get within 15 feet. Hmmm, law and high voltage? Stay away....



What law are you talking about? this is not true at all. read ansi.

and all the ehap/isa slamming is just a lot of :deadhorse: 

i got both of these and glad i did. yes they have limits; so does field experience. :monkey:


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 16, 2010)

treeseer said:


> What law are you talking about? this is not true at all. read ansi.
> 
> and all the ehap/isa slamming is just a lot of :deadhorse:
> 
> i got both of these and glad i did. yes they have limits; so does field experience. :monkey:


In NC if you're working closer than ten feet to the lines you are breaking law, I don't have all day to dig up the statute number but it's the law....

I'm not slamming anything here but the BEST way to get training is hands on and it takes 18 months to get your cert unless you were grand fathered in as I was....

Not sure what you mean by field experience having limits, maybe you mean the minimum approach distance which is 2' 4" in NC....


----------



## lxt (Oct 16, 2010)

well Bigus testicless, Ehap is crap!! & that is the concensus with most LCTT`s, you proll couldnt make it through the apprenticeship so hey " this EHAP training will do" (true Al Bundy fashion).

yes I do find humor in acrt rookies along with those who carry other certs without the hands on experience!!!......if acrt is so damn good then why am I training what they breed? I mean hell...on paper their smarter & more knowledgeable than me..right?

shame that the program you call spoon feeding is the program that pilgrimed the LCTT certification & helped get our trade recognized through the Govt. Ehap is just a cheap money grab spin off, & to you Treeseer....what limits doe field experience have......when it come to working around power??? tell ya what guy take your lil books up the tree with you, walk out over the 23kv line & take that hang off............please feel free to refer to your books at any time for help! mean while Ill prolly be watching so when your gonna do something stupid I can stop you!!!

BTW, the cert I have is recognized by the dept of L & I, EHAP is not!! what you beg to differ doesnt mean anything cuz I doubt you have enough experience around lines any way!......Id like someone like you on my crew, lil book worm with soft hands, a weak back & a bladder full of hot air!!



LXT....................


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 16, 2010)

Certification of any kind is based on Knowledge (books), Training (field) and Experience (apprentice). Everyone starts out green and wet behind the ears, makes lots of mistakes, hopefully lives through them, gains years of experience and expertise, and 30 years later goes on to AS to rant about the young'uns with their inexperienced, baby soft hands.


----------



## lxt (Oct 16, 2010)

PinnaclePete said:


> Certification of any kind is based on Knowledge (books), Training (field) and Experience (apprentice). Everyone starts out green and wet behind the ears, makes lots of mistakes, hopefully lives through them, gains years of experience and expertise, and 30 years later goes on to AS to rant about the young'uns with their inexperienced, baby soft hands.




heres where many differ ole Peter, certification in & of itself is through bookwork for the most part...I have no quams with that, Only entities drumming up certifications or spin offs of such is where I get a little jacked!

Yes, everyone starts out green! & everyone makes mistakes..BUT, dont think cause acrt passed you or you got EHAP/utility specialist certs that your smarts are gonna rival that of someone who`s been doing it day in & day out for 10,15,20+ years!! Not saying that this is the mindset of everyone....but it is the mindset of many!

just look at this sight, look how many think EHAP & Utility specialist Certification are "the gold standard" just because they couldnt get the real Cert!! thats what I dislike, the crybabies who dont wanna have to go work for the Union based power companies or Non union based & get the real Mccoy.....so they whine & cry & TCIA/ISA whip up a book, charge some money, provide a test & give em a Cert

This is so they can feel as though they belong.....So for those of you who have these Certs & never did your time through a legitimate state/federal recognized LCTT training program......guess what? you dont belong! you dont belong because you have tried to shortcut your way through, you have cried & asked for what is a pathetic attempt to make you feel better at something you can not perform on a daily basis but want to be held in a standard as equal to those who do & who have spent there life at doing such!

So to all the Line Clearance folks out there who went though "apprenticeship Hell" who voluntarily went to classes at the hall, red cross, linemans schools, etc.. and have made a living at doing it.......You are respected & thanked, for your service is earned & not bought! you have sweat, been scared & prayed many times while aloft!!! & yet someone in an office is reading a book & submitted their money to take a test that they think makes them your equal !!

to all LCTT`s 


LXT................

btw, pete.....Im thinking you have baby soft, limpwristed hands?


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 16, 2010)

LXT................

btw, pete.....Im thinking you have baby soft, limpwristed hands? [/QUOTE]

Soft as a Blackjack oak, limp as my first hour on Viagra!!! Enjoy your weekend. Sweeties  getting impatient. AS is not her idea of foreplay.


----------



## lxt (Oct 16, 2010)

LOL.............you have a good wkend Pete, yeah moma doesnt like when I spend too much time here either!!




LXT........


----------



## ATH (Oct 16, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> ........I can't see why you couldn't hire an experienced utility arborist that is EHAP qualified to help facilitate that program for you and your employees.


No doubt, that would be the quickest/cleanest way to get the company qualified to take the jobs. This would be especially beneficial if you aren't too proud to learn from an employee that you are over...you can get on the job training without having to take steps backwards.


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 17, 2010)

PinnaclePete said:


> Certification of any kind is based on Knowledge (books), Training (field) and Experience (apprentice). Everyone starts out green and wet behind the ears,* makes lots of mistakes*, hopefully lives through them, gains years of experience and expertise, and 30 years later goes on to AS to rant about the young'uns with their inexperienced, baby soft hands.


not in line clearance they don't...........


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 17, 2010)

lxt said:


> well Bigus testicless, Ehap is crap!! & that is the concensus with most LCTT`s, you proll couldnt make it through the apprenticeship so hey " this EHAP training will do" (true Al Bundy fashion).
> 
> yes I do find humor in acrt rookies along with those who carry other certs without the hands on experience!!!......if acrt is so damn good then why am I training what they breed? I mean hell...on paper their smarter & more knowledgeable than me..right?
> 
> ...




LOL! You are simply pathetic. Looks like I was more than right, keep typing away like you're somebody special though. You're mildly amusing, mostly just disturbing and ignorant, but every bit helpful towards our understanding of you and the mindset that your program bred. Do you reread the 6th grade mentality posts before you send them, or just pray they make sense to someone besides yourself and hope to sound "cool?" 

I can't speak to what acrt puts out there, but it does not sound like they are always in safe hands once they get down range. Feel free to have "your kind of fun" with them though, it says a great deal about the program you're a product of and the limits of field experience. You’re a shining example.

While you've been busy with all your little antics and self glorification, have you noticed you've failed to substantiate any of your allegations toward the EHAP program? Who's full of hot air? You can neither articulate nor inform us as to what EHAP is teaching that is so wrong. You just know you can’t stand it and that it is crap. 

I could care less about your certs. and how many thousands of classroom hours and months it took for you to figure it all out. Who's really the bookworm? 

I had my certs taken care of and on down the line running a crew in no time by comparison. Am I supposed to feel less of a utility arborist because I didn’t mess around for 18 months first? What’s so magical about 18? Maybe some guys can figure it out in less time, ya think? I'm in compliance where I need to be and I get the job done, and done safely. Like I said, it's not rocket science, but I can see where, to some, especially after all that bureaucracy, it's a big deal. How can you not help but to feel special? Like braggin about a little 23K line. (my favorite part, I almost had coffee coming out my nose) Anyway, your program is no doubt designed to make sure the low brows get it, just like public schools. It doesn't mean it's any better, no matter what dept. recognizes it. If I had no choice I'd get through it with good marks and go on, spoon fed and all, but I certainly wouldn't boast like it's the only road to Rome, particularly when it is not.

But hey, if it makes you feel better, congratulations on all that. You da man, you're right; everything else is "crap." The rest of us are not worthy. We are all soft, with no real experience. blah ba blah. Have mercy on us oh great one! Impart your vast wisdom and knowledge upon us, I promise I'll pay my tithes every month.

Meanwhile, back in the real world, it is generally proven and understood that anyone this full of pomp, has to be. Their ego simply can't afford it otherwise, for various reasons. The juvenile pot shot at another man's manhood intro used in his post in lieu of any real substance is a dead giveaway of at least one of those reasons. (Though he showed great creativity with that one, well worthy of a gold star.) Failure to substantiate claims against another organization and the generic playground references continually used instead, are certainly signs of another. (Sorry, no star for comprehension, creativity, or originality.) His closing statements of how he'd like me on his crew and why, likely reveals the rest, which is really just more of what we've seen so far...empty bravado.

LTX....unless you can contribute something more of actually substance, which I doubt you can afford, don't mind me if I don't respond to anymore of your maniacal drivel. I've got better things to do, mainly because I hardly have a horse in this race much longer anyway. I don't know why this guy wants to bother with it in the first place. It's a thankless bottom dollar racket. I'm moving out on my own, so have your last words here. I've got more work lined up with my name on the door, for ten times the money, than these soft hands and weak back can handle. Pity me.

But you go get em, tiger.


----------



## lxt (Oct 17, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> LOL! You are simply pathetic. Looks like I was more than right, keep typing away like you're somebody special though. You're mildly amusing, mostly just disturbing and ignorant, but every bit helpful towards our understanding of you and the mindset that your program bred. Do you reread the 6th grade mentality posts before you send them, or just pray they make sense to someone besides yourself and hope to sound "cool?"
> 
> I can't speak to what acrt puts out there, but it does not sound like they are always in safe hands once they get down range. Feel free to have "your kind of fun" with them though, it says a great deal about the program you're a product of and the limits of field experience. You’re a shining example.
> 
> ...




Woo woo buckaroo....you are a funny lil dripping arent you? you couldnt carry a babies soiled diaper let alone try to convince us that you are well educated & even decent at line clearance 

re-read my post because the prattle you chucked out above only reinforces that those who cry loud enough (ala: you!) will have someone feel sorry for you & much like the special olympics..... they`ll create something (Ehap) so that you can pretend to play with the big boys!! 

23kv is funny uh? do you even know what it is?.......ALERT: heres why EHAP is crap, someone like you gets a Cert in what???? 3 months  cause your so good & got it all figured out  Im gonna have to write to craker jack & let them know you worthy of a certification of higher stature....you derserve the fruit loop line cert. LMFAO

problem with lackies like you is that you couldnt get the certification any other way than to cry about it & have someone make one up for you!! your lil cert my man dont mean nothing here or in any of the states over this way, I can make a lateral move to run crews just about anywhere!!!!! you wouldnt even be hired on as an apprentice  & whoopitdoo you have work...................psst.....so do I, 

So tmrw when the short bus picks you up & the wifey & kids wave goodbye to daddy whos still got a lil dribble on his chin (no wonder the coffee almost came out) you wave back little fella & in a forest gump like fashion.....you run...just run!

Ive seen so many wise azzes like you come n go, think you knowitall & when your pathetic rearend gets up there your worthless!!!! thats what I dont like about blowhards like you who profess a certification only recognized by the entitiy that grants it............you think you are better than what you really are & then I or another have to finish/help your sorry butt finish what you cant do!!

heres some substance for ya!.....you`re a jack wagon! you`re a wannabe! you`re a crybaby with a wet diaper sitting on the porch of life with hopes and dreams that someday you will be one of the big boys, you`re a spoon fed chunk of flatulance with a made up certification!! I could go on & on insulting your talentless bottomend, But, why continue with what we all already know?! btw...this is just scratching the surface in regards to you!!

oh, many must like what I said cuz im getting kudos for it!! :biggrinbounce2:



LXT..............


----------



## treeseer (Oct 18, 2010)

lxt said:


> oh, many must like what I said cuz im getting kudos for it!! ...



many................what?

Is that what they call circle jerking?

Or the blind stroking the blind. :chainsawguy:


----------



## lxt (Oct 18, 2010)

treeseer said:


> many................what?
> 
> Is that what they call circle jerking?
> 
> Or the blind stroking the blind. :chainsawguy:





No... circle jerking would be reading the stupid article in the arborist news called the "spurious spikes"...........how much do you pay them to print that crap? LOL

many = other members.......and I thought you were a detective!...



LXT................


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 18, 2010)

lxt said:


> stupid article in the arborist news called the "spurious spikes"



 I vant to suk ur blod!  I am trying to picture him with a 21 foot pole pruner. 
Jeff


----------



## treeseer (Oct 18, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I vant to suk ur blod!



Hey it's Halloween month, right? waddya want, Columbus humor? or punkin jokes? umpkin2: cmon, the Spikes theme worked with the spiculosis disease, ya gotta admit...or it was the best i could do with it anyway...



> I am trying to picture him with a 21 foot pole pruner.
> Jeff


 It's not hard to picture but lemme help. Here's a 7m polesaw in action. no pic of 7m pole pruner handy, but they are the same except for the head. 

Barnel makes a good one, out of Australia. Jameson's new 1 3/4" works good too, and you can go way beyond 21' with their poles.

critics. sheesh. :chatter:


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 18, 2010)

treeseer said:


> Hey it's Halloween month, right? waddya want, Columbus humor? or punkin jokes? umpkin2: cmon, the Spikes theme worked with the spiculosis disease, ya gotta admit...or it was the best i could do with it anyway...
> 
> It's not hard to picture but lemme help. Here's a 7m polesaw in action. no pic of 7m pole pruner handy, but they are the same except for the head.
> 
> ...



Just messing with ya! Dang, put your 'man-suit' on! 
Jeff


----------



## treeseer (Oct 19, 2010)

yea yea i could tell you were kiddin. 

this thread needed a derail--the rant was pretty heavy there.

O and Rf :agree2: 10' is the rule here; someone else said 15'.

I've been asked to prune clearance on lines because the owners fear they will be hacked. Some I do but when it gets close I call for the utility and watch them do it. and typically they do it well.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Oct 19, 2010)

UnityArborist said:


> Has anybody out there received the Utility Specialist cert. from the ISA? It says on the ISA site the it does not qualify you to work around energized lines.
> 
> Where can I get the training for working around energized lines? OSHA? Somewhere else I would like to be able to focus my search.



There is a copany called ACRT out of Ohio.I havent done anything with them in years but they should be able to help you get certified.I did the home study and got 4 different certificates,but like everyone has been saying,that is just a piece of paper..the real training is in the field.


----------



## bndbrdrs (Oct 20, 2010)

UnityArborist said:


> I own my on Company as a Sole Proprietorship. My interest in getting the cert is a new acquaintance who works for Davey doing utility in the area told me they have more work then they can handle, and none of other private tree companies around have the line clearance cert. He said that he could get me a bunch of removal work if I got the proper training.



I started my career with Asplundh in 1997, went through the apprenticeship(which is run by the "Joint Apprenticeship Training Council", J.A.T.C) and have been Line clearance certified since 1999. Anyone who has been properly trained should know that you don't have to work for a "Line Clearance Company" to work around the lines. Private contractors can do contract utility trimming as long as they employ trimmers that are line clearance certified and provide the necessary non-conductive gear needed for working around lines, energized or not. Feel free to contact me if you have any more questions, I'm in Bend and have a lot of resources in the line clearance side of tree work. Also, if ya need a hand with all that work around the lines I'm always down for a trip to Eugene.


----------



## lxt (Oct 20, 2010)

bndbrdrs said:


> I started my career with Asplundh in 1997, went through the apprenticeship(which is run by the "Joint Apprenticeship Training Council", J.A.T.C) and have been Line clearance certified since 1999. Anyone who has been properly trained should know that you don't have to work for a "Line Clearance Company" to work around the lines. Private contractors can do contract utility trimming as long as they employ trimmers that are line clearance certified and provide the necessary non-conductive gear needed for working around lines, energized or not. Feel free to contact me if you have any more questions, I'm in Bend and have a lot of resources in the line clearance side of tree work. Also, if ya need a hand with all that work around the lines I'm always down for a trip to Eugene.




You are wrong on certain accounts here!!! 1- depending on your state you do have to work for a contractor on utility property to be certified!!!!
2- private individuals cannot in certain states contract to do utility trimming unless the company is a registered LCTT.....I too have many contacts within the line clearance field & to become a vendor for a utility is a task that very few on here can meet....& thats with me knowing the vendor hiring staff very well!!!

3rd........non conductive gear, LOL maybe you should explain that cause there is no such animal, anyone *properly* trained should know that!!



LXT................


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 20, 2010)

Just want to chime in here. I am Qualified, never heard of Certified being above Qualified. Certified means way less than Qualified. 
Jeff (hate voltage),


----------



## bndbrdrs (Oct 20, 2010)

lxt said:


> You are wrong on certain accounts here!!! 1- depending on your state you do have to work for a contractor on utility property to be certified!!!!
> 2- private individuals cannot in certain states contract to do utility trimming unless the company is a registered LCTT.....I too have many contacts within the line clearance field & to become a vendor for a utility is a task that very few on here can meet....& thats with me knowing the vendor hiring staff very well!!!
> 
> 3rd........non conductive gear, LOL maybe you should explain that cause there is no such animal, anyone *properly* trained should know that!!
> ...



Laws are different state to state K, I'll give you that.
I was posting on a thread started be someone IN OREGON, EVERYTHING I said pertains to the laws IN OREGON, maybe I should have been more clear on that fact.

But non-conductive gear.... You mean to tell me that you would use a steel core flip line around live power lines? And let's see, what kind of pole would you use for your pruner and pole saw? personally when around power I like to use a fiberglass pole with resistors in-line on the rope for the pruner. NOT something I see at ANY of the private companies I've worked for. I didn't feel like spelling it out for him but I guess some of us didn't pay much attention that day in class? 

So check it out... there are a lot of people on here giving the wrong answers on here because they are too quick to show everyone that they KNOW EVERYTHING!!! I on the other hand provided the information he needed to find the people who could answer his questions because they are the people in charge of training anyone dealing with high voltage lines in the state of Oregon AND I DON'T know everything. If someone is asking a question that pertains to a certain region or state then why would someone from halfway across the f'ing nation throw his 2 cents in??? Ya'll keep your pennies cause your input aint all that!


----------



## ctrees4$ (Oct 21, 2010)

bndbrdrs rep sent your way


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 21, 2010)

bndbrdrs said:


> But non-conductive gear.... You mean to tell me that you would use a steel core flip line around live power lines? And let's see, what kind of pole would you use for your pruner and pole saw? personally when around power I like to use a fiberglass pole with resistors in-line on the rope for the pruner. NOT something I see at ANY of the private companies I've worked for. I didn't feel like spelling it out for him but I guess some of us didn't pay much attention that day in class?



Actually, what i wonder if lxt means (because it irks me a bit too), is guys coming on here constantly talking about not using wire cores around power. Come on man, if you're getting shocked off your wire core, you've got more than just equipment problems. People seem to forget the metal hanging off the saddle, on the saw, on the spikes. Heck, i'd be willing to bet a good chunk of the ropes and lanyards used by climbers will conduct power just as easily as a wire core. A little dust, a little pine pitch, a little moisture, etc.


----------



## lxt (Oct 21, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> Actually, what i wonder if lxt means (because it irks me a bit too), is guys coming on here constantly talking about not using wire cores around power. Come on man, if you're getting shocked off your wire core, you've got more than just equipment problems. People seem to forget the metal hanging off the saddle, on the saw, on the spikes. Heck, i'd be willing to bet a good chunk of the ropes and lanyards used by climbers will conduct power just as easily as a wire core. A little dust, a little pine pitch, a little moisture, etc.




exactly! & No I didnt miss class oregon!! where im from I have taught it!!! & what beowulf says is spot on......pertaining to non conductive equipment, I use fiberglass pruners, polesaws etc.. but unless your washing them off everyday & using other than metal D-rings, snaps, etc...your sugar plum fairy dance is all wrong!!

so check this out & ill spell it out if need be!!!!....*just like I said, it depends on the state & laws in which one lives* ........pennies?? lil fella I dont play with those....I like grants & jacksons!! someday you`ll know what the paper currency feels like!!!



LXT...................


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 22, 2010)

lxt said:


> Woo woo buckaroo....you are a funny lil dripping arent you? you couldnt carry a babies soiled diaper let alone try to convince us that you are well educated & even decent at line clearance
> 
> re-read my post because the prattle you chucked out above only reinforces that those who cry loud enough (ala: you!) will have someone feel sorry for you & much like the special olympics..... they`ll create something (Ehap) so that you can pretend to play with the big boys!!
> 
> ...



Just more grade school playground fodder and no facts.....just as predicted. Thank you.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 22, 2010)

QUOTE=Bigus Termitius;2519583]Just more grade school playground fodder and no facts.....just as predicted. Thank you.[/QUOTE]

:deadhorse::welcome:

Unity, has anyone answered your original question?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 22, 2010)

I am so Confused!
Jeff :computer2:


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't mind me, I'm waiting for claims to be substantiated.....that'll take alot more than a week in this case. You're right pete, it is pointless, because it is never going to be produced. 

I think OP got his answers and got busy. Good idea.


----------



## lxt (Oct 23, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Just more grade school playground fodder and no facts.....just as predicted. Thank you.




read the last paragraph!! thats all facts there! 

substantiated claims???? ohhh... the Ehap is worthless & so on? LOL, well when anyone with that cert goes to get hired.....see where they start you off at?? Ill bet unless you have a few years with Line clearance (proven) along with that cert.....you`re still gonna be an apprentice!!! & someone with the LCTT cert is gonna train you! just tell the foreman or journeyman "hey Im Ehap certified"...........can you feel the respect cmon your way? LMFAO


LXT.........


----------



## Rftreeman (Oct 24, 2010)

lxt said:


> read the last paragraph!! thats all facts there!
> 
> substantiated claims???? ohhh... the Ehap is worthless & so on? LOL, well when anyone with that cert goes to get hired.....see where they start you off at?? Ill bet unless you have a few years with Line clearance (proven) along with that cert.....you`re still gonna be an apprentice!!! & someone with the LCTT cert is gonna train you! just tell the foreman or journeyman "hey Im Ehap certified"...........can you feel the respect cmon your way? LMFAO
> 
> ...


*"Ehap....yeah whatever, go get me the limb stretcher"*

that's what I'd told him....


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 24, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> but you might get a gaff in the door.



I love tree guy sayings, again AWESOME!

Here in I O WAY, within 10ft, breaking the law, think it is the same in Ill. Asplundh has a killer contact crew here, do all the make safes for me, they show up, my guys ground for them while I cook lunch for them on the grill, one time, they did the whole tree! didn't want to go back to whatever they where doing! 
I WAS cooking ribs that day....................coincidence? I think not!
Once some one IS qualified, if they leave their company, such as the Big O, do the keep it, or is it only good for that company? I realize they don't do a Jedi mind trick and erase the knowledge! but was wondering if it was still considered valid if they went to work for a private.


----------



## kharman (Oct 20, 2011)

*Do you know of any non union utility line clearance companies?*



Bigus Termitius said:


> TCIA | EHAP
> 
> This is all the qualifications that I'm aware of that you need. Seems to work for us anyway.
> 
> ...


 
Hello Bigus Termitius,
Could you provide some names of the non union utility line clearance companies? I know of the larger ones, Davey/ACRT/Asplundh/Townsend, but am having trouble finding any beyond the big names?

Thank you!


----------



## 1919trimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

PinnaclePete said:


> The employer certifes that the employee is qualified to work around electric wires based on experience, training and knowledge. This includes EHAP training, First-aid / CPR, aerial rescue and more. EHAP includes hazard recognition, minimum approach distance, specialized pruning/rigging techniques, tools, etc. ISA Utility certification only says you have the knowledge to pass the test, but you have to have line clearance experience to take it.



All trimmers should take an EHAP course, but, like anything some are good and some not worth doing. Electrical Hazard Awareness Program should, at least, show you the hazards associated with energized power lines and how to recognize them, as well as stay away from them.

Biggest problem we have here in Pgh with non- qualified trimmers (when they have an accident) is their breaking the 10 foot rule- and yes, it is a rule. You may not get closer that 10 foot to any energized lines without certification. If you do not know that already you need to get some training- too many people die every year from contact. Last year at the TCIA expo Dr Ball reported that the most common cause of electrocution in a tree was BACKING INTO THE PHASE!

Most of the time someone is 15 feet away from a wire they do not know the voltage of- and they lose control of a 20 foot limb. Direct or indirect the result is the same.

There is absolutely no substitute for good training and line clearance is very different from residential trimming. Not dissing anyone, I started out with Davey Tree in residential years ago, but they are very different.
I’ll repeat, all trimmers should take an EHAP course. Contact me and I can give you some more info or join the TCIA- they have some good training- but they cannot certify for LCTT (line clearance tree trimming).


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 12, 2013)

lxt said:


> to all LCTT`s
> LXT................





View attachment 314120


Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 13, 2013)

1919trimmer said:


> All trimmers should take an EHAP course, but, like anything some are good and some not worth doing. Electrical Hazard Awareness Program should, at least, show you the hazards associated with energized power lines and how to recognize them, as well as stay away from them.
> 
> Biggest problem we have here in Pgh with non- qualified trimmers (when they have an accident) is their breaking the 10 foot rule- and yes, it is a rule. You may not get closer that 10 foot to any energized lines without certification. If you do not know that already you need to get some training- too many people die every year from contact. Last year at the TCIA expo Dr Ball reported that the most common cause of electrocution in a tree was BACKING INTO THE PHASE!
> 
> ...



I agree, that is one thing big green is good about, is making sure they had the training, on the surgery side, the expert side (residential), not so much. We had a couple that where, but they came from surgery. I would like to know how one goes about getting it without working for a big show. I was told that you had to get it from the utility that is in your area. Never really checked into it, as I just stay the hell away, or call them and have them take care of it. But I would like the training.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 13, 2013)

I should probaly go back and....... :shame: .....read this whole thread


----------



## ebrooks83 (Sep 16, 2013)

im really glad I came on and found this thread. I am interviewing with eci consulting for a bid with northeast utilities in ct. as a utility arborist, great pay and benefits. time for me to move on as an arborist and do something new. even though im only 30 my body is shot and have a bunch of surgeries already behind me. god knows sandy and the blizzard beat the #### out of me. herniated two disks during sandy cleanup and cut off my index finger during the blizzard. time to move on and grow. on another note I used to be on this site regularly as acoma78 but I really got tired of the bickering hope that changes its such a turn off reading that crap.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Sep 17, 2013)

ebrooks83 said:


> im really glad I came on and found this thread. I am interviewing with eci consulting for a bid with northeast utilities in ct. as a utility arborist, great pay and benefits. time for me to move on as an arborist and do something new. even though im only 30 my body is shot and have a bunch of surgeries already behind me. god knows sandy and the blizzard beat the #### out of me. herniated two disks during sandy cleanup and cut off my index finger during the blizzard. time to move on and grow. on another note I used to be on this site regularly as acoma78 but I really got tired of the bickering hope that changes its such a turn off reading that crap.



Oh, #### off.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Toddppm (Sep 17, 2013)

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh, #### off.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MarquisTree (Sep 20, 2013)

This entire discussion has gotten off topic.

The EHAP program was put together to HELP companies train their employess how to recognize and avoid electrical hazards. No company is required to use tcia ehap, they are free to develop there own program. It was not designed nor should it be used as a "line clearance certification" .
It is a tool to be used in conjunction with an ongoing safety training program. The nice thing about the ehap program is it simplifies documentation and contains all the right info to satisfy oshas minimum training requirements. Anyone who has built their own safety program can appreciate this. 
Every tree worker should be trained in electrical hazard recognition and avoidance, its certainly not a hazard that only applies to line clearance operations. 
Having an EHAP card (or any other training) is not blanket permission to encroach power lines, regulations vary from state to state and my be different depending on which utility company owns the circuit.


----------



## Hollywood7580 (Feb 6, 2019)

UnityArborist said:


> Has anybody out there received the Utility Specialist cert. from the ISA? It says on the ISA site the it does not qualify you to work around energized lines.
> 
> Where can I get the training for working around energized lines? OSHA? Somewhere else I would like to be able to focus my search.


You can obtain a LCQS through ACRT 40 hour class.


----------



## Richard Magargal (Feb 14, 2019)

lxt said:


> There is no way other than working under a qualified/certified line clearance trimmer (that I know of) thats why I think the utility cert through ISA is fools gold!
> 
> you will have to hire on through a bargaining unit (union) & enter the apprenticeship.....working your way up & then you will have to make it through the 90 day probation period before you will be considered for the cert.
> 
> ...


----------



## beastmaster (Apr 6, 2019)

I just took my Ehap course throu tcia, waiting to document my on the job training, have my CPR, rescue training, I'm almost ready toget up close and personal to those 12kv and up. 
I'm thinking about taking the isa utility cert. Just to beef up my buisness card.


----------



## treebilly (Apr 7, 2019)

It was explained to me that there are new guidelines. The EHAP course does not make it so you can clear power lines. It allows you to occasionally work around them. Also has a different MAD than line clearance trimmers. It’s a good course and I’m glad I’ve taken it more than once. I’ve kept my books with me and use them to help new guys get a feel for it. Helps them see what we are dealing with plus gives them a jump start for when they are sent to the course. The company I’m working for has become very safety aware in the last few years. No major incidents or injuries, but I’ve help them to see that one can happen at any time. All training is now documented and a lot of it is documented with the TCIA. I’m currently awaiting my CTSP manual so I can test for that this fall. With this qualification I will be able to continue working with the CTSP’s that have been doing our classes plus be able to offer more on an easier to schedule basis. Might as well give a shout to Scott Brenner at Endor’ Arborist & Rope Supply for helping me out


----------

